# Cell Phones and stupid people.



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I see so many thread and incidents of people having issues because of phone calls, texts, emails etc.

I know it's not funny, but I just gotta ask.

Am I the only one who thinks how friggin stupid can someone be to give out their cell # to someone inappropriate or their "standard" email that may come up on their phone.

:scratchhead:


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

How friggin stupid can someone be to cheat?

Cheaters ARE stupid. THE FOG makes them so. And some cheaters do want to be caught, even if they don't know it themselves.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

No, you're not the only one. lol


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Hmmm...spoken like a cheater....? And it's not a jab, as I've been on that side of the fence myself, many, many moons ago, before I turned my life around.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> Hmmm...spoken like a cheater....? And it's not a jab, as I've been on that side of the fence myself, many, many moons ago, before I turned my life around.


yes, long ago in past relationships. so I don't take it as a jab, and I see where your coming from.


----------



## Memento (Aug 23, 2012)

Stupid people tend to do stupid things. You can't change stupid.


----------



## Snookums (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't think those that decide to carry on with their personal phones really think things through, they care about one thing & one thing only.....making contact with the person they want to carry on with. And if not done with the personal phone they will find other means to do it as well either through alternate email, work phone,internet, etc.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I count on people being stupid. Makes it easier for me to see who they are sooner.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

They're just people who want to cheat! Stupid!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Heh heh...I remember sitting with my BF years back, and he was in his easy chair across the room, and he kept on glancing down at his cell phone that he was hiding down low...I figured that he was texting a woman and had the phone on silent. So I texted him myself from the couch...shoulda seen the look on his face! But it's OK. They were 'just friends' and I was being 'crazy' and 'jealous'.

One good thing about coming from the other side is I know what to look for...

I dumped him.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

And yet another dufus who got a text from a woman and left it on phone for me to find...because he wanted to MAKE me jealous! WTF?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Candiegirl I thought you said he was on his 'essay chair'
Sounded very intelligent! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

ATC529R said:


> I see so many thread and incidents of people having issues because of phone calls, texts, emails etc.
> 
> I know it's not funny, but I just gotta ask.
> 
> ...


No...because they give it out while they are still convinced the person is "just a friend" and have themselves convinced that there is nothing wrong with "just talking" to the person. It is _after_ that the relationship goes over the line and then that person already has your email and/or phone #.


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> Heh heh...I remember sitting with my BF years back, and he was in his easy chair across the room, and he kept on glancing down at his cell phone that he was hiding down low...I figured that he was texting a woman and had the phone on silent. So I texted him myself from the couch...shoulda seen the look on his face! *But it's OK. They were 'just friends' and I was being 'crazy' and 'jealous'.*
> One good thing about coming from the other side is I know what to look for...
> 
> I dumped him.


SEE????


----------



## Coolbreeze (Nov 7, 2012)

its so easy now a days to get copies of transcripts from texts, calls and emails, plain dumb if you ask me


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Unless you have a husband whose work pays for the phone bill. (In other words...his work has access to all those records.)


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Coolbreeze said:


> its so easy now a days to get copies of transcripts from texts, calls and emails, plain dumb if you ask me


Actually...I think it's nearly impossible to get actual transcripts of text messages. You can see the phone numbers but not the actual text message. Just like phone calls aren't recorded by your cell carrier, neither are text messages.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, IMO, you don't need to see the messages...signs like guarding the phone, keeping it locked, keeping it on silent mode all stink.

100's of texts a day would be enough of a red flag for me, too...no need to read the messages (if they don't get deleted, that is...).

Walking away with the phone to speak privately stinks too.

Secret email accounts? What do you think those are for? To order your Christmas present???


----------



## Coolbreeze (Nov 7, 2012)

BeachGuy said:


> Actually...I think it's nearly impossible to get actual transcripts of text messages. You can see the phone numbers but not the actual text message. Just like phone calls aren't recorded by your cell carrier, neither are text messages.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


Ive heard you can request them if done in a timely manner, they dont keep them too long


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

RE: title of the post

They are both abundant and everywhere.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

DayDream said:


> Unless you have a husband whose work pays for the phone bill. (In other words...his work has access to all those records.)


Or one who never told you he even HAD a cell phone 

Apparently our provider won't provide even text NUMBERS without a court order from the police. Or the numbers of incoming calls. All our bill says is the total number of texts sent and received, the fact there was an incoming call but no number, and the number called for outgoing calls.

Stupid Canadian privacy laws.


----------

